# Creating a Point Blank Slingshot



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Good rifle proceedure incorporates developing point blank point of impact at a particular range. That is being able to use a particular aiming point (crosshairs of a scope focused on the X ring of the target) and the bullet hitting the X. This is done without any holdover or under and kentucky windage.

In SS shooting TTF *Gangsta Style" usually a point on the fork is used as an aiming point, say at 10 meters. What happens if the point of impact is too high or too low? With a scope you adjust the scope on the rifle. With a SS the only thing you can adjust (without using hold over or kentucky windage) is the bands.

Now here is the heart of my question. Which is best to adjust, band length or band width to achieve point blank accuracy?

This question assumes size and weight of ammo doesn"t change, shooting at targets at known ranges in a predetermined enviornment and the operator is free to make final slight adjustments for temperature, wind, light and humidity.

Looking forward to answers from all you SSS (sling shot snipers). Regards, Piney Creek


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Change your anchor point. Lower your anchor point raises your shot , raise your anchor point and it lowers your shot. Simple. It doesn't take much movement .


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Now that uses the KISS rule. Thanks, I'll give it a try. PC


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I find the best slingshot fork width for achieving point blank accuracy is between 3 and a half inches and 4 inches. Only reason i say this.. Anything three inches or less in fork width (just my opinion based on my trial and error) being shot gangsta ott or ttf, would need a floating reference point. I feel like the sweet spot for anchor point should be anywhere from the under part of your cheekbone to the corner of the lip. Ive tried aiming (i repeat aiming) with fork tips with a width of 3 inches and had to bring the anchor point above the cheek bone .. Only thing is.. By doing this i moved my shot to the left because of the anchor point sticking out more than im used to. Now instinctive shooting with such forks is awesome.aiming.. I would go for 3.75 inches fork width and the anchor point midway between the bottom of cheek bone and the lip area. Just a thought. Try it maybe. Im sure you are more of an expert than i am.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

And thats at ten meters.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Many folks can train the eye to give X amount of height above the fork if your impact is too high...that doesn't mean all can. You can if shooting gangsta style, install a 3mm wide cable tie to the fork so the tail sticks up, cut it so it is dead on "pumpkin on the post" for a fixed range, and the accepted match range is 10meters. That doesn't mean you have to only shoot 10m of course. That's if you don't want to change your anchor point or just get used to duplicating the space between your fork and the target center.


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks guys for the input. Good ideas which I am going to pursue. Regards, Piney Creek


----------

